# Oliphant's Reasons {for Faith}?



## RamistThomist (May 22, 2007)

I have an extra 25 dollars to throw around. Is it worth getting? His take on common sense seemed good, but that is about all I have read.


----------



## bookslover (May 24, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I have an extra 25 dollars to throw around. Is it worth getting? His take on common sense seemed good, but that is about all I have read.



You could send your $25 to me, instead. Now, _that_ would be an investment.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 24, 2007)

I went ahead and picked it up. Some parts are good. A few chapters were really slow. I was hoping he would deal more with the Transcendental Argument. His critique of common sense was interesting.


----------



## ChristianTrader (May 24, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I went ahead and picked it up. Some parts are good. A few chapters were really slow. I was hoping he would deal more with the Transcendental Argument. His critique of common sense was interesting.



If you would have asked about how much TAG was discussed, then I would have told you that it does not come up much at all . Oliphint's edited book *Reason and Revelation* has more TAG stuff in it. There is not much to do to TAG besides get deep into the nature of possibility and rationality. There you will get into what has a right to claim or assert and when. You come to certain conclusions in those areas and TAG will be successful soon after.

CT


----------



## RamistThomist (May 24, 2007)

bookslover said:


> You could send your $25 to me, instead. Now, _that_ would be an investment.



Not really, since the dollars aren't backed by gold or silver, they will radically go down in value over the years.
They are backed only by the good word of the Federal Government.


----------

